
Show HN: Eirify – Creative Marketplace - eljbutler
https://eirify.com/
======
AbatPay
Anytime i hear about marketplace i think of trust issues. How can a consumer
deal with a merchant confidently?

~~~
eljbutler
Hi AbatPay. Do you mean in terms of where the funds are held between the
transaction? Or more generally like trusting that merchants product?

